# Please help. Thermoplan Black&White3 Fault.



## Jamesbw3 (Feb 12, 2017)

I purchased Black & White3 Coffee Machine recently and after I pluged it and conected the water suply this message appears on the screen.

Enter milksuckintab"

All the butons are disabled.

Dose any one know what could be the peoblem?

Also the milk pipes conected from machine to separate

Fridge are inserted corectly.


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

never seen one of these machines, but i was just sat here with a bit of time to kill so i had a rummage round the interweb.

the references that contain milk in the error messages.

please add milk and check milk temp. also from the service menu there is options for setting the amount of milk. (service menu is available by long pressing were it says ready, which you dont have so try were it says enter)


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

"milksuckintab"

Sounds like a reference to breast feeding. Or is it just me?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

To be able to use the Thermoplan machines properly, you really need to get hold of a copy of the operators manual for your particular model.


----------



## The Blue Olive Deli (Nov 19, 2018)

Jamesbw3 said:


> I purchased Black & White3 Coffee Machine recently and after I pluged it and conected the water suply this message appears on the screen.
> 
> Enter milksuckintab"
> 
> ...


Hi did you get your Thermoplan fixed?

Thanks


----------

